# Nobles Of Girvan



## samhenderson (Apr 20, 2007)

I am looking for 2 photos of boats built by this yard they are Saffron BA 182 built 1951 later Maid of Honour LH 120 and Selina 11 BA 333 built 1948. Later Reaper BF 396, WK 87 It does not matter which name or number is on the vessel but it would be nice to get a photo with the original name. These photos are to be used in a book to be published about the yard and therefore permission must be obtained from the photographer or who owns the copyright.

Sam Henderson


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Sam was the Reaper about 35-40 feet ??? if so I think she belonged to Keiss 
The best people to get a hold of would be Malcolm Bremner who is the harbourmaster at Wick and has to do with the Wick Society or Andy Anderson who is on the S N site They may be able to help


----------



## samhenderson (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Donald
Thanks for the information I will try those people.

Best wishes

Sam


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Donald would that be the same Reaper that Jimmy Henderson had , got burned out while lying in Rispond ,west side of loch Erriboll, I think her bones are on the beach at Melness


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Bill This one is a bit hazy with me but Ill go in to Wick tomorrow and get her details I think you are right though


----------



## samhenderson (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Billmaca
Reaper WK 87 was burned out in 1976

Best wishes
Sam


----------



## samhenderson (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Donald

Reaper ex Selina was a 40 footer she was the 2nd boat built by Nobles.
Thanks again

Sam


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Sam The one i was thinking of was built in Fraserburgh in 1950 as the Boy James FR83 and was bought to Wm Budge of Keiss 9/10/19 1952 She was eventually sold to Douglas Burns of Ramsgate 18/08/1967


----------

